# Purina Mills Pigeon Pellets



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

where can i find this at? ive looked everywhere cant find it. can someone help please.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

blackknight01 said:


> where can i find this at? ive looked everywhere cant find it. can someone help please.


Any large feed store should have it or should be able to get it?? I think you are in Arizona? Here is a link to dealers in Arizona 
http://www.purina-mills.com/Dealerlocator.aspx?state=az&SearchType=MR
Ask them for the Purina Nutriblend Gold or Green


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

thanks ill give them a call tomorrow , i hope they have it.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

blackknight01 said:


> thanks ill give them a call tomorrow , i hope they have it.


I think there called "pigeon checkers" (pellets manufactured by Purina Mills)


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

there is pigeon checkers and the green and gold round pellet for folks who race... the protein levels can be adjusted and the green and gold are used together one has more protein.. the pigeon checkers pellet is just an all around feed for everyday use. the green and gold here cost about 40 dollars a 50lb bag, the pigeon checkers here cost about 13 dollars for 50lbs.. I do not race so guess which one I use...lol..


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

i was looking at the videon that smithfamily has on youtube and i think he says he gets them for about 20 bucks .


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

found it guys yay. 23.99 for a 50poung bag, they have both, my question is do i feed them this all year long? how does it works


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

blackknight01 said:


> found it guys yay. 23.99 for a 50poung bag, they have both, my question is do i feed them this all year long? how does it works


you can't go wrong with the green and gold round pellet... how you use them is together, depending on how much protein you want in their diet.. the directions are on the back of the bag... examples are for racing and or breeding etc.... for that price you did good... don't know why if cost so much here... I found a better price grain feed here local that I can order from wild birds unlimited of all places... Im going to post the info on it in another thread. good luck with your pellet feed, it has all the good stuff in it and you won't have to worry about lack of vitamins...and or protein levels.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Good that you found it, the bag will have feeding recommendations and mixtures on it, you will more than likely need both the green & gold, and yes its a food that you use year round


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

I guess I was typing when Spirit had posted lol lol, its around the same price here in the Fort Worth area, I think I paid 43.00 including tax for 2 bags


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

thanks guys for all the help.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

blackknight01 said:


> found it guys yay. 23.99 for a 50poung bag, they have both, my question is do i feed them this all year long? how does it works


See you found it.....I think I am paying $21 and some change.....it is what they call "a regional product", my emails to the company to produce a page on their web site or something was not really all that appreciated. 

The one post in this thread which talked about $40 a bag.....either there is a mistake, or there is some shipping issue getting it to your local dealer. The product they call pigeon Checkers....should really be called "Pigeon Chokers".

I don't see the Green and Gold as just for racing folks. I see it as a product for any pigeon fancier who wants to feed their pigeons very high quality feed. If it sold for over $30 a bag, as of this date, then I might have to rethink what I am doing. But, this is the first year I went 100% pellets with my breeders and I was happy with the results. Now I will attempt to actually race YB's with 100% pellets. Old habits are sometimes hard to break. Giving the birds dozens of different supplements are no longer done....and that was a bit hard to stop. But what I save, is well the few extra bucks for the pellet formula.


----------



## DEEJAY79 (May 5, 2010)

Yep 21.00 a bag here in Florida!


----------

